# dcc in older locos?



## robmcnemar (Nov 28, 2011)

I have a rail power products dash 8-40 cw (older model I think 2005)Can I install dcc in this?Motor seems to be isolated but i need to to know what decoder to buy to turn this from dc(no curcuit boards at all) to dcc and possibly sound.Thanks,rob


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

yes you can add DCC to the engine and just about any standard HO sized DCC decoder should, a better option would be to use an N scale decoder so size is not an issue. For sound I like Soundtraxx or QSI decoders but they are a bit larger then normal and space can be an issue. Some of the others for sound are MRC, ESU, and Digitrax.


----------

